# Its now an obsession. Pic heavy.



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

What a mission this was to get on here, after uploading 80+ images on photobucket :wall: then trying to get it all in order,im knackered already!

Anyway, I can't believe the dirt! It was really bad, sorry I had sinned! I will spend more time under my car than in it!  So, I did this detail two weekends ago, been ill since then and unable to operate the machine  It may not be in the right order but you get the idea.

Anyway, I started off on Saturday morning at 10.30. ( had 2babysit,takes me ages to get the little bugger out the door!) Front wheels off with help from my boss, the wheels are bloody heavy 4a small girl like me 

Fronts before, and my weapons....


































MEGS APC applied all over,then scrubbed with everything i have!


















Washed, not clean enough though!


























The finished article, applied AG SRP then my fav COLLINITE 476s


























Break time, a hot coffee n some biccies 










That's enough eating, now the wheels. Before ..... sorry!


























Wheels now clean, clayed using SONUS GREEN FINE with TURTLE WAX ICE DETAILER SPRAY then applied DODO JUICE PURPLE HAZE and finally 2 coats of POORBOYS WHEEL SEALANT.


































Sunday, 8.30 am.

Now, the really bad bit. :doublesho


















Cleaning and cleaned! I used MEGS APC and avgas. I really wanted to wax underneath but I buggered my shoulder at this point!










































Next up my favourite part, the bum! Sprayed with MEGS APC and scrubbed.










Clean










Exausts next. one word. WODPOL ! 


















Now shiny shiny


























Now the exaust box. Top half cleaned with WODPOL










Rear arches. Same products used on the rears.

Before










During


















Polished and looking mighty nice 


























Bodywork needing some attention,but that will have to wait until the morning. Wheels to be put back on ready to drive home and ruin all my hard work 










Monday morning, outside my dads. It was 9am, @ 2 degrees :doublesho

Befores


































All the usual rituals, I wont post them up as I've had enough!

PW crap off
Sprayed AS TFR on all lower half of the car
Brushed all the badges etc
PW

Now the funnest part!


































I then rinsed and gave her a good wash with CHEM GUYS CITRUS W+G, 2bm of course :thumb:










All rinsed and dried with my towel. Then trouble came looking!


















Car was all ready to be polished etc, but then 3 of my sisters looked intreaged with the foam gun. :wall:

So I ended up showing them the way to do it, this meant doing a polo and an escort!

By the end of that, I was left with an hour or so of light. So I only had time for a coat of COLLINITE 476s :argie: Windows cleaned.

I was also stopped by a passer by, also intreaged by me using the foam gun earlier. He seemed very impressed with my work, thought I was a pro! Seems like I gained a new customer :thumb:

Heres the final pics










































Engine & after RAIN 


























Well I hope I didn't bore you guys! Thanks for looking :thumb:


----------



## griffin83 (Aug 27, 2008)

good stuff-you've obviously got a dedication to detail lol :thumb:


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

That's insane!

I've never seen a chassis that clean. Incredible dedication!


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

That was a bit OTT - or should I say UTB (under the bottom) - cleaning the underside of your car. Still, a cracking job you've done :thumb:

One thing I want to know though, how did you manage to do the arches and calipers without the discs getting a film of rust on them?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

superb attention to detail


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

bloody gorgeous mate


----------



## MickCTR (Mar 4, 2006)

Awesome, i'm very impressed. Nice car too :thumb:


----------



## INWARD123 (Oct 28, 2007)

lovely Job , white is always going to be hard and you've made it look easy:thumb:


----------



## andye (Apr 15, 2007)

Great job mate, well done :thumb:


----------



## cdti_sri (Jul 17, 2006)

very nice mate. Colly looks great on white!


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

All those saying "nice job *mate*" obviously just looked at the pics and didn't read the words  



magpie197 said:


> the wheels are bloody heavy 4a *small girl* like me


----------



## mazda7 (Sep 10, 2007)

Awesome work there...really nice looking car too!

Starting to like white on cars more and more...certainly suits this shape perfectly


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Looks fab :thumb:


----------



## nudda (Oct 28, 2008)

top banana

you clearly are obsessed lol


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

how many miles that clio done??


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Great work, I love the 197 so much!


----------



## ade33 (Jun 4, 2008)

That's proper hardcore, cleaning under there this time of year! Lovely job though, and white sits really well on that shape. How clean are those arches???

Nice one :thumb:.......mate.


----------



## TriBorG (Feb 14, 2007)

That was fantastic the only thing you could have done better was ....ermmm errr well..... Nothing !!!! Great attention to detail :thumb:


----------



## pixor (Jan 11, 2008)

Brilliant! Next time my wife complains I spend too much time cleaning the car, I'm going to show her this


----------



## Steve Baker (Nov 25, 2008)

I would like to see b4 and afters of yourself having done the 'Reggie's' belly! :speechles
True dedication :thumb:


----------



## wrx man (Apr 18, 2008)

Superb attention to detail

Top job :thumb:

People just love snow foam hey - Ive had people stop and ask what it is and how it works lol


----------



## Vyker (Sep 17, 2008)

Lovely, a great read!

Top Banana!


----------



## The Boosh! (Aug 11, 2008)

Well done Dawn. Looks immense!


----------



## Imprez (Sep 26, 2008)

Very nice job, top notch !!!! 

And that Clio is a brilliant looking car, too bad we don't get them in North America, it'd be on my shopping list !


----------



## Piratez (Jun 28, 2008)

Excellent work,


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Say goodbye to your pocketbook my friend... that's an impressive cleaning there!


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Fair effort cleaning all that out at this time of year :thumb:


----------



## k6gixer (Nov 15, 2008)

Top job on a top motor


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

One thing I want to know though, how did you manage to do the arches and calipers without the discs getting a film of rust on them? [/QUOTE]

I didnt use a hosepipe, just wiped down with alot of rags! Except on the callipers, they were rinsed carefully!



nick_mcuk said:


> how many miles that clio done??


Its now on 5,800 miles :buffer:

Thanks 4 the comments guys, cant wait to get back under there!


----------



## Sportspack Mark (May 24, 2007)

thats awesome!!


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

stunning mate great work!


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Very nice, love the under car work, waxing may have been a little excessive (But you could get some Bilt Hamber Dynax S50, as although it's a brown spray on wax, it's perfect for underbody preservation )

Love the car in white and the white calipers especially


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

^ cheers matie. i could have sprayed the underside with lps3, but i didnt want it 2get gooey again! 

thanks alot guys


----------



## SimonW (Jun 3, 2007)

Fantastic work :thumb: 

Simon


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Good work Dawn


----------



## PTAV (Nov 10, 2007)

cant see the pics!


----------



## CopperBottom (Nov 17, 2007)

Ditto, says bandwidth exceeded


----------



## dawkinsrover (Mar 4, 2008)

same here!


----------



## TaylorGTI (Jun 19, 2008)

very nice indeed, great attention to detail


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

CopperBottom said:


> Ditto, says bandwidth exceeded


+1 i cant see it either


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

bloody photobucket!

heres my entire album

http://s211.photobucket.com/albums/bb87/dawnc182/


----------



## PTAV (Nov 10, 2007)

thanks dawn!


----------



## Sveneng (Apr 20, 2008)

That looks factory fresh, really nice!


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Thanks guys, im getting really slated over on pistonheads! seems they're a  bunch who couldnt give a hoot about car care! 

Atleast I know I can share with you guys,eh :wave:


----------



## MrLOL (Feb 23, 2007)

problem with pistonheads is that that its a forum that thinks its ok to trash other peoples work.

You possibly are wasting your time cleaning underneath your car. But then plenty of people waste hours sat waiting for a bite fishing on a weekend, but we dont slate them.

People use the internet as a screen to say things they wouldnt otherwise say to people, and use it an an excuse to say spitefull things without fear of retribution. Thats why detailing world is a breath of fresh air

no mindless slating and bickering, but on the other hand plenty of usefull and informative discussion and debate, its what the internet should be about.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

MrLOL said:


> problem with pistonheads is that that its a forum that thinks its ok to trash other peoples work.
> 
> You possibly are wasting your time cleaning underneath your car. But then plenty of people waste hours sat waiting for a bite fishing on a weekend, but we dont slate them.
> 
> ...


Very good point and its true


----------



## ade33 (Jun 4, 2008)

MrLOL said:


> People use the internet as a screen to say things they wouldnt otherwise say to people, and use it an an excuse to say spitefull things without fear of retribution. Thats why detailing world is a breath of fresh air
> 
> no mindless slating and bickering, but on the other hand plenty of usefull and informative discussion and debate, its what the internet should be about.


There's a great post. Sums up DW for me too. :thumb:


----------



## Turbo weasel (Nov 1, 2008)

mattsbmw said:


> +1 i cant see it either


+2 cant see pics


----------



## tdekany (Jul 22, 2006)

*Fantastic work!!!!!*


----------



## leeshez (Dec 26, 2005)

Brilliant work


----------



## Risquenun (Dec 13, 2008)

Sadly i can't see the pics due to your photobucket bandwidth being exceeded.


----------



## Mike V (Apr 7, 2007)

Risquenun said:


> Sadly i can't see the pics due to your photobucket bandwidth being exceeded.


When will they be back online, I wanna see what everyone is raving about!

Edit: found the link on page 4, good work.


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Excellent work, that is a true detail in every sense of the word!:thumb: :thumb:

Oh cool car too!:thumb:


----------



## O`Neil (Aug 13, 2007)

magpie197 said:


> bloody photobucket!
> 
> heres my entire album
> 
> http://s211.photobucket.com/albums/bb87/dawnc182/


Link from page 5 :thumb:

You cetainly deserve some praise Dawn, well done :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Thanks for the nice comments guys, Its due another scrub now! 

Bloody filthy at the mo :wall:


----------



## RaskyR1 (Jan 6, 2009)

Excellent job! You are very detailed in your work. Thanks for sharing all the pics too! :thumb:


----------



## stevie_b (Dec 14, 2005)

Wow! That was a thorough job! Looks great for it though!!


----------



## Scoobr (Jan 9, 2008)

Absolutely fantastic 

Not easy keeping the Glacier White clean!


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

^ agreed, its fun though! 

Thanks again every1 :wave:


----------



## GaryF1 (Jun 4, 2008)

Lovely Car! and Great Work!!

I'd love a 197 but had to settle for a Swift Sport due to Age + Insurance


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Cheers! I would reccomend buying one as soon as you can, great fun!

:driver:


----------



## dibraggio (May 31, 2006)

my fave 197 now!!


----------



## spooj (Mar 29, 2008)

a total gem!! a real 'this is def how its done' write up.


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

aww, thanks you guys! cant wait to get back under there! 

:thumb:


----------



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

stunning really really like that great work, well done, only thing i would do is remove the little spoiler thing it would look amazing:thumb::thumb:


----------



## mikist (Nov 10, 2008)

Superb work, well done :thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

stunning


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

shane_ctr said:


> stunning really really like that great work, well done, only thing i would do is remove the little spoiler thing it would look amazing:thumb::thumb:


na, i had to wait two weeks to get it fitted when new. Hated it without!

cheers :buffer:


----------



## TeZ (Oct 28, 2007)

Good work.

You must be frustrated with the swirls under neath 

Only joshing about.

TeZ


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Well done missy, how did you get under there for cleaning? Did you put it up on stands? Looks first class after:thumb:


----------



## Auto-Etc (Sep 17, 2008)

Looks fantastic job - cracking looking motor :thumb: Love white :argie:


----------



## Liam (Nov 22, 2008)

fantastic job

and a very nice car!! black alloys on white looks the muts!!!


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Thanks guys :thumb:


----------



## Superhands (Jan 7, 2009)

Im in love !!!!!!

No joke, thinking of taking the rims off my car this weekend and doing the same.

Can you give me an idea of the time it took you .... per corner ? 

Dean


----------



## karburn (Feb 1, 2008)

VERY nice work. I love white cars...but then I am a little biased.


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Superhands said:


> Im in love !!!!!!
> 
> No joke, thinking of taking the rims off my car this weekend and doing the same.
> 
> ...


Hey Dean, thanks matie!

Time wise it took me a day to do the arches + wheels. well worth the time + effort. When i wash her the pw gets all the crap off without needing to use a brush :thumb:


----------



## TriBorG (Feb 14, 2007)

Whos is the Helicopter ?? do you ever get to Detail it or go up in it ??


----------



## mneame (May 16, 2007)

that's cracking work mate. :thumb:


----------



## dazzlers82 (May 8, 2007)

nice job:thumb:


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

TriBorG said:


> Whos is the Helicopter ?? do you ever get to Detail it or go up in it ??


belongs to the helicopter training school. I only detail aeroplanes. Went up in a heli once. Got my neice a lift to her prom in a twin squirrel twin engine heli.

cheers again guys :thumb:


----------



## Fursecul (Sep 12, 2006)

I must admit this is a cracking job.:doublesho:thumb:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

You going to do it properly next time rather that the quick 'that'll do' it got here?
Only messing, Dawn :lol: :lol: That is some seriously impressive work there :thumb: :thumb: Car looks awesome :thumb:

btw. for the record, I did see the slating you got on Pistonheads was it? a while ago and thought you got a very undeserved reception by some idiots who are clearly jealous of you and what you've done, but then the world's full of people like that.

Really enjoyed reading this thread


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Cheers matie, I did get a harsh roasting over there! thats why I like it on here so much :thumb: 

I cant understand why people have to be like that, if you dont like something then keep it to yourself,I say! 

thanks guys :wave:


----------



## 106rallye (May 12, 2008)

Absalutley awsome work there, got linked through from 197.net, iv been on here a while and my dads just bought a white 197cup with splitter spoiler and sideskirts, we pick it up friday and itll be getting the same treatment yours has, dont lisen to the idiots slating you, i get it all the time, 'oh why clean underneeth your car', 

everyone on here appreciates this a lot, the people who say 'just drive it' are the ones who dont know hot to clean and clearly dont care about their cars atall.
friday cant come soon enough now, 2k on the clock so im sure there will be plenty to clean


----------



## DUBLIN HITMAN (Feb 13, 2009)

lovely example well done .
fook what anyone else say,s 
IF ITS DIRTY CLEAN IT thats what i say .
imagine how dirty there under carraige is lol


----------



## Drew (Apr 12, 2006)

:doublesho WOW! u make me feel ashamed at how dirty my cars is . . . . . . . . . . . and I only detailed it yesterday!!! Amazing work. Simply amazing.


----------



## 1999grad (Oct 10, 2008)

Awesome job there, Magpie197. Amazing attention to detail and technique, and pretty informative write-up. Being a private pilot myself, I like the fact that you detail airplanes too.


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

thanks alot guys, I get the same slating over on cliosport too....muppets! 

cheers all :wave:


----------



## The Sheriff (Jul 15, 2008)

Fantastic Magpie, even got my girlfriend interested in this thread!

Well done, thanks for posting great pics ;-)


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

aww, your welcome. cheers mate!


----------

